# tadpoles of dwarf African frog



## Froggy (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi everyone,
The eggs of my dwarf frog hatched into tadpoles. Today they are swimming. I just want to help them survive. 
My question is about the feeding. I read that they need protein powder and I bought Baby fish formula. Is it ok to give it? Any answer will be appreciated.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

that's pretty cool. Is there alot of them? Can't answer you question as I do not know, but I am sure someone will be able to help out.


----------



## Froggy (Jan 23, 2012)

about hundred


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow congratz!!!! thats so cool, please post pics when u can


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I would ask Kameko (Grete_J) about tadpole first foods. She was breeding Axotyls a while back and I'm sure feeding will be similar.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Froggy (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks guys,


 sorry for unclear image


----------



## Froggy (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> I would ask Kameko (Grete_J) about tadpole first foods. She was breeding Axotyls a while back and I'm sure feeding will be similar.


X2.....Grete_J  is definitely pretty knowledgeable on these kinds of things. Hope the majority of them manage to survive.


----------



## vicdiscus (Mar 19, 2012)

Try with Alage waffer or sparlina power, they will eat alage. I had successful for non dwarf frog. 

Good luck


----------



## Froggy (Jan 23, 2012)

vicdiscus said:


> Try with Alage waffer or sparlina power, they will eat alage. I had successful for non dwarf frog.
> 
> Good luck


Thanks I hope that they can survive.


----------



## Froggy (Jan 23, 2012)

Today is the 5th day of my tadpoles. They have big heads with little glowing eyes like headlights. They are swimming much faster than yesterday.
I give them baby brine shrimp and probably they like it. Now I can understand how much fun to have baby fish or froglets, to see how they are developing and growing.


----------

